
Ask HN: Multiple computers same ssh keys? - andrewfromx
If you are using git from two different computers often, do you setup each machine with the SAME ssh key or make two different ones and add the other key to gitlab&#x2F;hub?
======
dozzie
Two keys. You don't want to be involved in the mess when one of the keys gets
in your opinion compromised.

